# nichtraucher zeichen...



## call-boy (31. Juli 2001)

hat jemand vielleicht ein nichtraucher zeichen das auf ein A4 blatt passt..?

hab zwar mal ein tut. gesehen wie man in ps ne zigarette macht aber die site find ich nicht mehr 

mfg call-boy


----------



## Arcaine (31. Juli 2001)

naja 

maybe that site?



mfg Arcaine


----------



## Saesh (31. Juli 2001)

hier das tut mit der zigarette: http://www.iservice.at/cigarette.html


----------



## Azzkicker (31. Juli 2001)

Ich hab auch mal ein nichtraucher Zeichen gemacht, vielleicht kannst du damit ja etwas anfangen:


----------



## dPo2000 (1. August 2001)

*woha*

*goil*



gefällt mir... Kompliment !


----------



## call-boy (1. August 2001)

@Arcaine, Saesh: genau die site hab ich gemeint..  thnx

@Azzkicker: supi das nichtraucherzeichen... ich brauch eh 3 motive... eins hatte ich schon eins mach ich mir.. und deins noch... thnx

stört dich das hoffentlich nicht wenn ich es ausdrucke... oda..?

nice work jedenfalls 

mfg call-boy


----------



## Azzkicker (2. August 2001)

Nee, mach nur, nichtraucher rulen


----------



## Arcaine (2. August 2001)

jo kein prob callinger.

hmm wie meinen azzkicker?
nichtraucher rulen *gg* ich glaub da muss mal ein phettes raucherpic her wieder mal ein ansporn für n pic ;-)

mfg Arcaine


----------



## flaschebier (4. August 2001)

*Webdings*

Hi

kleiner tip für den nichtraucher: wenn du die schrift "Webdings" am start hast, dann drück doch mal das kleine "z" , dann haste nen nichtraucherzeichen. sogar ab ps 6 als vektorgrafik.

gruß von nem raucher :[


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

geiles tut muss ich da mal sagen
sieht hammer aus.
bloss noch die glut muss ran


----------



## Double M (4. August 2001)

*Re: Webdings*



> _Original geschrieben von flaschebier _
> *Hi
> 
> kleiner tip für den nichtraucher: wenn du die schrift "Webdings" am start hast, dann drück doch mal das kleine "z" , dann haste nen nichtraucherzeichen. sogar ab ps 6 als vektorgrafik.
> ...


Sieht dem zeichen von azzkicker stark ähnlich


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. August 2001)

also azz, du hast dir echt viel mühe gegeben, muss man sagen


----------

